# Lake Tanganyika non-cichlids



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

Does anyone keep non-cichlids endimic to the lake? I know about the eel and the synos, my guess is that there are other open water fish in the lake. Anyone have any info?


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

It is a mammal, not a fish, but what about a Lake Tanganyika Hippo? How big of a tank would I need?

:lol:


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

there is a smallish one i belive its called a lampeye and its not a cichlid?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

tranced said:


> there is a smallish one i belive its called a lampeye and its not a cichlid?


Lamprichthys tanganicus - might be the prettiest fish in the lake. Nobody seems to have been able to raise them commercially very well, and their availability is very limited.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> tranced said:
> 
> 
> > there is a smallish one i belive its called a lampeye and its not a cichlid?
> ...


I agree completely. I've been wanting to do them again but its nearly impossible to even get a hold of the eggs. This lampeye is a killifish, it gets about 5-6" in length there are also many smaller species of killifish, puffers, crabs even shrimp in the lake.


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes - Lamprichthys tanganicus is a neat fish - hard to find and hard to keep apparently.


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

I keep posting topics and filling them with my own replies - but anyway - thought I would share from my own research.

Here is a link to another forum with some great photos of non-cichlids from the lake itself.

http://www.cichlidae.com/forum/viewtopi ... 9&start=60

I believe there a couple pictures of Lamprichthys tanganicus as well - the fish with the rows of blue dots. I have seen other pictures on the net labeled as Lamprichthys tanganicus that I think are mislabeled.


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

Here is another link:

This is the first page of numerous pages of photos from the lake. All kinds of wildlife - turtles, otters, crustaceans, puffers, cichlids, etc.

http://ww3.osf.co.uk/search.html

It does give a good idea of what goes on in the lake, besides the few cichlids that we keep.

Edit - you may have to run the search off the page linked. (I searched "tanganyika")


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

That last link has some awesome pictures. Some local hobbyists (killifish fans) have tried to keep Lamprichthys tanganicus, and mentioned how difficult they are to raise and take care of.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Regarding Lamprichthys tanganicus. I found that once they were in the aquarium, they were very hardy. In the shipping process, they were fairly delicate. They bred constantly, but I kept them with cichlids, who ran around picking up the eggs off the rocks.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

There are also some small cats... P. typus comes to mind 

Neat catfish that mouth broods :fish:

There are a few people that deal with shipping the tang killi. I had some eggs shipped to me recently with no issues. I know of two people that do great with them in the US. So, they are out there :fish:


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

Here is a list of catfish from the lake.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/se ... order=hits


----------

